# ممكن كتاب عن الخواص الكهربائية للسيراميك ضروري ضروري



## بسملة (2 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
محتاجة كتاب عن الخواص الكهربائية للسيراميك ضروري جدا يكون فضلكم كبير علية


----------

